# Spieletest - Alone in the Dark



## System (18. Juni 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,648023


----------



## darkangel66 (18. Juni 2008)

tja da scheiden sich die geister 4players geben ~60 % und ein paar kekse hier 80....da fällt es einem ja echt leicht  *ironie aus*

ma abwarten aufn videoreview bei gametrailers....


----------



## J-M-C (18. Juni 2008)

Tja. Da hast du Recht. Ich habe die Limited Editon vorbestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ob's bei mir läuft mit Einkern-CPU oO


----------



## Nodhead (18. Juni 2008)

Auf 4player Reviews würde ich nichts geben, da kann man nichtmal von ausgehen, dass die Games überhaupt durchgezockt werden *mit schaudern an das Worldshift Review erinner*. Da waren Fehler drin... Frei dem Motto die Kristalle in Stracraft 2 scheinem keinem Zweck zu deinen. Hammer sowas...

zu AitD: Ist halt wiedermal ein Konsolenport und sowas merkt man sofort, vorallem am Speichersystem wie es scheint und ebenso an der Steuerung.


----------



## Grikschat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Es kann doch nicht sein das alle das Spiel anders bewerten.Habs mir (leider) vorbestellt.Bin jetzt mal echt gespannt ob es gut oder schlecht ist.Das kann mir ja keiner so genau sagen.Naja ich hoffe das der Test der PcGames auf das Spiel zutrift und nich der von 4players.


----------



## High-Tech (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Naja warten wir mal ab, einzige  Angst hab ich vor Eden Games, denn die taugen einfahc nichts...
Habs schon bei TEst Drive Unlimited gesehen, gute Ideen haben sie aber das Umsetzen und vor allem die Fehlerbeseitigung bei denen ist einfach nur schlecht, für TDU gibts bis heute teils nichtmal nen funktionierenden Patch, sodass bei so manchen es nichtmal läuft und es immernoch genügend Bugs gibt.

Erwarte ich hier natürlich genauso, denn es wird wohl ne einfache Portierung.

Aber bei 4players hat es doch 65-68 % je nach Konsole und nicht 60 % ?!


----------



## High-Tech (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Da man leider nicht editieren kann, habt irh jetz die PC Version bewertet oder Konsolen?

Denn die offizielle PC Version ist erst ab heute nacht aktivierbar


----------



## patsche (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

also optik und eine offen spielwelt kommen bei mir ganz hinten, weshalb die nagativen aspekte (gameplay, speichersystem) in meiner sicht wirklich in den vordergrund tretten, "schade" kann ich da nur sagen, ich glaub resident evil 5 bzw. silent hill 5 sind da eher was für mich!


----------



## Aithir (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ist eigentlich egal wie toll, es sein könnte oder ist,
hat ja auch eine Onlineaktivierung. Atari hat geschafft, das ganze irgendwie geheim zu halten.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				High-Tech am 18.06.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Da man leider nicht editieren kann, habt irh jetz die PC Version bewertet oder Konsolen?
> 
> Denn die offizielle PC Version ist erst ab heute nacht aktivierbar


Man kann nicht editieren???   

Selbstverständlich haben wir die PC-Version bewertet. Bei uns wirst Du niemals einen Test lesen, der auf Basis einer Konsolenfassung entstanden ist. Wir testeten aber nicht die Verkaufsversion - wie hätten wir sonst pünktlich zum Release mit dem Artikel fertig sein sollen? Nein, wir testeten eine fertige Goldmaster-Version (sprich: die Fassung, die auch ins Presswerk gelangt ist), die eine spezielle Aktivierung erforderte. So lief das Spiel schon vor drei Wochen in unserem Testlabor. Ganz normale, gängige Praxis in jeder Spiele-Redaktion. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## barrytrotter (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

sagt mal, fällt das euch auch auf das immer extrem vielversprechende titel angekündigt werden die in den vorschauen immer sonst wie toll gepriesen werden und dann beim test versagen?
ich will jetzt nicht die redakteure anprangern, nein, sondern eher was die entwickler machen.
z.B.: Worldshift: zuerst ziemlich hoch gelobt soweit ich mich erinnern kann und dann grade so ne 70er wertung
RD:GRiD: zuerst in der vorschau als "spiel der träume ( "ja sie haben das spiel schonmal gesehen: in ihren träumen!")" bezeichnet und dann doch gerade mal 86% beim test

aber auch bei "alone in the dark", von welchem felix schütz immer so geschwärmt hat. zuerst 90er prognosen und dann solche ernüchternden testergebnisse. was ist da los?

ich finde das sehr schade das in letzter zeit so viele spiele so in den sand gesetzt werden.

mfg


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, fällt das euch auch auf das immer extrem vielversprechende titel angekündigt werden die in den vorschauen immer sonst wie toll gepriesen werden und dann beim test versagen?
> ich will jetzt nicht die redakteure anprangern, nein, sondern eher was die entwickler machen.
> z.B.: Worldshift: zuerst ziemlich hoch gelobt soweit ich mich erinnern kann und dann grade so ne 70er wertung
> RD:GRiD: zuerst in der vorschau als "spiel der träume ( "ja sie haben das spiel schonmal gesehen: in ihren träumen!")" bezeichnet und dann doch gerade mal 86% beim test
> ...


Moment, bitte nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.
Worldshift hat unsere Erwartungen nicht erfüllt - das ist richtig so. Da haben wir aber nie gesagt, das Spiel würde das Genre revolutionieren. Und nun würd ich das Thema WS gern aus diesem Thread hier raushalten, denn es soll um Alone in the Dark gehen. 

Alone in the Dark ist schlichtweg ein anderer Fall - da werden nämlich sehr viele Erwartungen erfüllt. Aber habe ich jemals auch nur mit einer Silbe etwas von einem 90er gesagt? Nein. Nie. Ich hatte sogar die Befürchtung, dass sich die Entwickler übernommen hätten mit ihren vielen Ideen. Aber da haben sie mich nicht enttäuscht. 

Also bitte nicht vergessen, wofür eine 80 steht. Das ist ne gute Wertung.


----------



## barrytrotter (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, von revolution hab ich nie was gesagt 
aber so wie du von dem spiel immer geschwärmt hast dachte ich schon das man ne 90er erwarten könnte.


----------



## lukizatrus (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

hm.., zwei (age of conan und alone in the dark) der 3 großen test im nächsten heft (siehe vorher und mass effect) sind jetzt schon online, oder?!


----------



## ING (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lukizatrus am 18.06.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> hm.., zwei (age of conan und alone in the dark) der 3 großen test im nächsten heft (siehe vorher und mass effect) sind jetzt schon online, oder?!


ist dohc logisch, aoc ist schon im handel und aod kommt morgen, ich denke keienr will 2 wochen warten oder einen blindkauf machen, das nen ich service! außerdem wird man im heft bestimtm wieder einiges zusätzliches finden, also nicht gleich wieder aufregen 

------------------------------

zum spiel. ich find es einfach traurig wenn solche spiele mit solch einen potenzial mit solch dummen konsolen eigenarten portiert werden. natürlich solls nicht zu leicht sein aber quicksave aber wenn man immer wieder ein lange szene von vorne beginnen muss ist es einfach zu frustrierend, das war auch der grund warum ich mafia so sehr hasse obwohl es an sich ein tolles spiel ist aber der frust war irgendwann so groß das ich die dvd nach ca. 4 stunden spielzeit in die ecke gefeuert habe. sowas darf in meinen augen einfach nicht sein, wenn ich spiele will ich spaß haben und nicht frustriert sein.

werds mir erstmal nicht kaufen, wenn da patch mäßig nichts nachkommt werd ich warten bis es aufm grabbeltisch fürn 10er zu haben ist...

edit: sorry für die buchstabendreher, ich schreib mal wieder zu schnell  und editieren geht doch


----------



## Jaramo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass Felix sich in diesem (und anderen Threads) so häufig zu Wort meldet. Sehr lobenswert.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> RD:GRiD: zuerst in der vorschau als "spiel der träume ( "ja sie haben das spiel schonmal gesehen: in ihren träumen!")" bezeichnet und dann doch gerade mal 86% beim test
> 
> aber auch bei "alone in the dark", von welchem felix schütz immer so geschwärmt hat. zuerst 90er prognosen und dann solche ernüchternden testergebnisse. was ist da los?
> 
> ...



Hey, schau doch mal bei uns auf die Test-Startseite. 

>80 % "Sehr gut" - Hervorragender Titel, den wir allen Fans des jeweiligen Genres uneingeschränkt  zum Kauf empfehlen.

Darunter fällt auch RD: GRID und Alone in the Dark. 

Warum muss unbedingt jedes (!) Spiel bei uns eine 90+ abstauben? Das würde bedeuten, dass jedes Spiel Maßstäbe setzen muss, dass jedes Spiel ein absolutes Referenzspiel wäre. Und das ist faktisch nicht so, was aber auch nicht weiter tragisch ist, da alles unter 90 nicht zwangsläufig schlecht ist. 

Leider ist die Auffassung eine andere geworden. Viele gehen davon aus, dass nur 90+ Kandidaten wirklich, wirklich tolle Spiele sind. Was faktisch - ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich - nunmal nicht richtig ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das verstehe ich. Der Fall von Alone in the Dark ist leider schwierig, denn: Das Spiel ist ja im Grunde genommen so geil wie erwartet. Nur hat es eben auch einige Schnitzer, mit denen niemand rechnen konnte. Wenn Previews zu euphorisch klingen, okay, dann muss man das vielleicht in Zukunft etwas subtiler formulieren. Aber bitte nie, nie, nie eine Preview mit Wertungstendenz verwechseln (90er vergeben wir äußerst selten!). Eine Wertung xx Monate vor Release zu erraten ("Das wird bestimmt was über der 90") kann nur schief gehen, deshalb machen wir's auch nicht.  Und wenn wir schon im Vorfeld Anlass zu berechtigter (!) Kritik bekommen, dann äußern wir sie auch. 

@Jaramo: Danke!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 18.06.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da möchte ich - man möge mir den Seitensprung vom eigentlichen Thema Alone in the Dark bitte verzeihen! - nur ein klitzekleines Beispiel bringen. Sins of a Solar Empire. Ich vergab eine 83. Und habe es privat locker mehr als 80 Stunden gespielt. Ich finde das Teil richtig, richtig toll. Trotzdem stehe ich voll zu der Wertung. Seht es mal so: Deshalb schreiben wir ja auch nen dicken Artikel zu der Zahl - die Wertung ist echt nicht alles. So, und jetzt bitte wieder back to topic: Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Dyson (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn in Preview Videos eine Frau vor die Kamera geschleppt wird um das Spiel gutzuquatschen, klingeln bei mir schon alle Alarmglocken.... wie schon bei Assassins Creed wird auf alle mögliche Arten Versucht das Spiel als "Übergame" anzupreisen das vor Innovation nur so strotzt indem in der Präsentation drüber geredet wird als ob grade das Rad neu erfunden wurde.   

Die Entwickler scheinen mittlerweile genau zu wissen, dass wenn spielerisch keine Maßstäbe erreicht wurden wenisgtens die Präsentation stimmen muss, da sich das Ding sonst eh nicht verkauft. Funktioniert leider auch meistens.
Ich hätte es auch schon fast blind gekauft. Für die Zukunft auf jedenfall was gelernt.
(Auch wenn 80% nicht schelcht ist, aber den schwärmerreien im Vorfeld wirds in keinster Weise gerecht, wenn es auch nicht an den angepriesen Dingen mangelt sondern an anderen Diversen spieltechnischen Dingen wie hier, Speicherung und Gamplay)


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, fällt das euch auch auf das immer extrem vielversprechende titel angekündigt werden die in den vorschauen immer sonst wie toll gepriesen werden und dann beim test versagen?




nein, ich hab exakt den gegenteiligen eindruck.   
spiele die im vorfeld über den grünen klee gelobt werden und bei denen man mit previews, newsschnipseln, screenshots etc. förmlich zugeschmissen wird, erhalten -meiner meinung nach- zumindest sehr oft auch eine extreme wertung.

als beispiel kann hier -mal wieder- crysis herhalten.


Spoiler



(vorsicht das ist kein "bash", ich mag das spiel an sich sehr!)


crysis ist ohne jeden zweifel eine sehr guter (sp-) shooter, aber auch eines der besten spiele, die jemals den weg in diverse redaktionen gefunden haben, wie es bspw die 94% in gs und pcg suggerieren?
(im falle der pcg würde das bspw heissen, dass es sich mit um das 2. beste spiel ihrer gesamten über 15- jährigen geschichte handeln würde)

wohl eher nicht.


edit:
deine -mit verlaub- verquere wahrnehmung ist aber vermutlich teil des problems.
du bist der meinung, exzellente wertungen von 80 und gar weit mehr % seien maximal mittelmässig.
angesichts dessen, ist es beinahe logisch, dass spiele wie crysis sich davon wertungsmässig noch weit absetzen müssen.


----------



## barrytrotter (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 18.06.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab nicht gemeint das eine 80er wertung schlecht sei, es ging mir nur darum das die entwickler ihren guten ideen in der sand setzen oder an einfachen dingen scheitern.
aber im falle von GRiD und Alone in the Dark fand ich die vorschauen im heft trotzdem etwas zu euphorisch.
aber ansonsten is die PCGames super, sonst hätt ichse ja nich abonniert   

mfg


----------



## Freitag92 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Sicher ein gutes bis sehr gutes Game, aber wenn ich werde mit dem Kauf warten. Denn für weniger Geld sind dann auch die Frustmomente erträglicher.

Was mich interessieren würde: Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Eden Games Sachen wie z. B. die Steuerung oder das Speichersystem nochmal nachbessert? Zum Release sicherlich nicht mehr, aber vielleicht per Patch, es würde den Verkaufszahlen sicherlich gut tun.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freitag92 am 18.06.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ein gutes bis sehr gutes Game, aber wenn ich werde mit dem Kauf warten. Denn für weniger Geld sind dann auch die Frustmomente erträglicher.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Eden Games Sachen wie z. B. die Steuerung oder das Speichersystem nochmal nachbessert? Zum Release sicherlich nicht mehr, aber vielleicht per Patch, es würde den Verkaufszahlen sicherlich gut tun.



Also bei TDU hat das mit dem Nachbessern nicht geklappt.


----------



## kingston (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freitag92 am 18.06.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ein gutes bis sehr gutes Game, aber wenn ich werde mit dem Kauf warten. Denn für weniger Geld sind dann auch die Frustmomente erträglicher.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Eden Games Sachen wie z. B. die Steuerung oder das Speichersystem nochmal nachbessert? Zum Release sicherlich nicht mehr, aber vielleicht per Patch, es würde den Verkaufszahlen sicherlich gut tun.




Wollte ich auch grade schreiben. Solche Schnitzer würden sich per Patch sicher aus dem Weg räumen lassen und Eden Games liest hoffentlich diverse Teste und erkennt dieses Manko.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kingston am 18.06.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag92 am 18.06.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atari weiß allerspätestens seit The Witcher, was eine gute Produktpflege ausmachen kann. Ob es aber wirklich einen Patch für Alone in the Dark geben wird? Wer weiß. Noch ist nichts bekannt. Wenn uns aber Infos diesbezüglich vorliegen, werden wir sie umgehend veröffentlichen.


----------



## Sumpfling (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Na guck 80% geht doch, nach dem beschissenen vierten Teil wurden somit auch meine Erwartungen an das Spiel übertroffen. 
Mal schauen welche Version ich zuerst durchzocke Wii oder PC ... sollen Grundverschieden sein die Zwei, natürlich nicht nur grafisch und von der Steuerung her.


----------



## franken (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Was ich nicht verstehe: diese Mankos müssten ja auch schon früher aufgefallen sein. Warum dann diese Lobhudelei in den Preview-Artikeln?


----------



## patsche (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 18.06.2008 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, aber auch erst nachdem mehr und mehr community beschwerden kamen.



edit//
zumal der letzte patch alles noch verschlimmbessert hat!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				franken am 18.06.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehe: diese Mankos müssten ja auch schon früher aufgefallen sein. Warum dann diese Lobhudelei in den Preview-Artikeln?


Weil die genannten Kritikpunkte - insbesondere Speichersystem, Balancing, Nahkampf-Steuerung - in dieser Form einfach nicht von Anfang an klar waren. Unsere Previews basieren _nunmal nicht_ auf einer vollständig spielbaren Version, die man uns einfach vorbei bringt, so dass wir damit machen können, was wir wollen. Im Ernst: Gerade solche Dinge wie die genannten Kritikpunkte kann man im Vorfeld einfach nicht wissen. Wenn es so wäre, bräuchte es ja auch keine Tests mehr auf dieser Welt, oder? Es sind die Tests, die diese Dinge erst aufzeigen können.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 18.06.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Einige sinnvolle, schnell verfügbare Patches, die Enhanced Edition als prima Aussicht, dazu ein fairer Preis - was will man noch? Atari hat bei The Witcher zumindest erkannt, was Produktpflege alles ausmachen kann. Ich finde da keinen Anlass zur Kritik.

Trotzdem: Hier geht es um Alone in the Dark. Ob es da genauso läuft, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Für solche Aussagen ist es auch noch zu früh - das Spiel kommt morgen erst auf den Markt. Ich rate daher zu Folgendem: Einmal kräftig durchatmen, nicht gleich Zeter und Mordio schreien. Vielleicht werdet Ihr euch über Alone in the Dark ärgern. Vielleicht findet ihr es geil. Vielleicht patcht Eden Games einige Dinge nach. Und wenn nicht? Bleibt immer noch ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einer mehr als ordentlichen Wertung. Der Test zeigt, welche Dinge uns gestört haben und welche wir gut fanden. Das sind unsere Hilfestellungen für eure Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## der-jan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> franken am 18.06.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würde ich verstehen wenn du bemängelst daß speicherpunkte etc schlecht gesetzt wurden, das kann man erst nach dem schlussendlichem spielen beurteilen, du kritisierst aber das fehlen von quicksave und daß es kein qs geben würde war aber schon klar oder etwa nicht?   (qs würde auch ehrlich gesagt viel zerstören, da gibt es ja gar kein "kribbeln" mehr)


----------



## Brummbaer (19. Juni 2008)

System am 18.06.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




finds nur Super des Teil ....
Ok ab 21 Uhr liefs bei mir gestern, naja lief.

Seriennummer hat er akzeptiert Starte fröhlich voller vorfreude des Game, Appcrash..
Nach zigmaligem versuch nichts... Soviel zum Thema wie Dezent auf der Verpackung steht: "Erfordert Windows Vista" .. höhöhö mit Vista 64 bit is wohl ebbe   

Na wenigstens auf Windows XP lüppts ohne Mucken, is aber nicht Sinn der Sache, bin mal gespannt ob da mal ne Lösung auftaucht, wenn schon en Spiel vorm Spiel frustet, des gefällt mir ja auf anhieb 


Greetz


----------



## danoc (19. Juni 2008)

also bei mir unter vista 64 hab ich absolut keine probleme. hab jetzt 3 stunden gezoggt ohne abstürze. allerdings ist die steuerung absolut unter aller s** !  das trübt den spielspaß enorm. ansonsten krasse action drinn.


----------



## babajager (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				barrytrotter am 18.06.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, fällt das euch auch auf das immer extrem vielversprechende titel angekündigt werden die in den vorschauen immer sonst wie toll gepriesen werden und dann beim test versagen?
> ich will jetzt nicht die redakteure anprangern, nein, sondern eher was die entwickler machen.
> z.B.: Worldshift: zuerst ziemlich hoch gelobt soweit ich mich erinnern kann und dann grade so ne 70er wertung
> RD:GRiD: zuerst in der vorschau als "spiel der träume ( "ja sie haben das spiel schonmal gesehen: in ihren träumen!")" bezeichnet und dann doch gerade mal 86% beim test
> ...



ernüchternde testergebnisse und und "gerade mal 86" wtf?? 86 ist alles andere als ne schlechte wertung und alone in the dark mit seinen 80% ist sicher alles nur kein schlechtes game.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 18.06.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 18.06.2008 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, das war nicht klar. Und selbst wenn es klar gewesen wäre - das Fehlen eines Quicksave ist pauschal noch nichts Schlimmes. Es gibt genügend Spiele, die darauf verzichten und wo es kein bisschen stört. Hier geht es tatsächlich um die Handhabung der Speicherpunkte, um die nicht abbrechbaren Cutscenes, um den Frust bei ständigen Wiederholungen, usw.... solche Dinge kann man nunmal erst wissen, wenn die Version auf dem eigenen Schreibtisch liegt.


----------



## der-jan (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 19.06.2008 04:54 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 18.06.2008 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, liegt vielleicht daran, daß in deinem wertungskasten alles natürlich sehr knapp formuliert werden muss
aber da klingt es halt so, als ob der fehler einfach das fehlen des qs ist
im sinne von "wenn nicht qs dann alles bäh"


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

bischen kindisch, dieses ganze rumgereite auf der 80er Wertung. Das wichtigste ist doch erstmal, ob man so ein Spiel vom Prinzip her überhaupt mag, und wenn man dies tut ist sicher ne 80 ein klarer Kaufgrund. ich mag zum beispiel Arcaderacer überhaupt nicht, deshalb würde ich mir GRID auch nie zulegen, auch mit ner 125er Wertung nicht


----------



## Wallrider (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Mal was anderes zum Spiel:
Muss man die PC-Version jetzt eigentlich online aktivieren,
ähnlich wie bei "Mass Effect", oder nicht?
Das war nämlich der Grund,
weswegen ich mir  "Mass Effect"nicht gekauft habe. 
EA konnte mir nämlich auf Anfrage nicht garantieren,
dass ich das Spiel in z.b. 10 Jahren überhaupt noch spielen kann,
bzw. ob ich es dann noch online aktivieren kann/muss.
*"Unter Umständen"* gibt es dann andere Möglichkeiten... 
na toll, vielleicht aber auch nicht


----------



## Rudi23 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Komisch ... bei 4players kommt das Spiel nicht über einer 68er Wertung hinaus. Die Steuerung wird zwar bemängeln, aber mit einem "360-Pad" soll es ganz annehmbar sein. (igitt, ich mag keine Game-Pads!  )
Dort wird auch an der Musik und den Dialoge arg rumgemeckert.

Eigenartig, dass sich die Bewertungen so stark unterscheiden ... man meint fast, es handle sich bei "4players" um ein anderes Spiel.

Ich bin verwirrt!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rudi23 am 19.06.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ... bei 4players kommt das Spiel nicht über einer 68er Wertung hinaus. Die Steuerung wird zwar bemängeln, aber mit einem "360-Pad" soll es ganz annehmbar sein. (igitt, ich mag keine Game-Pads!  )
> Dort wird auch an der Musik und den Dialoge arg rumgemeckert.
> 
> Eigenartig, dass sich die Bewertungen so stark unterscheiden ... man meint fast, es handle sich bei "4players" um ein anderes Spiel.
> ...


Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Rudi23 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Geschmäcker sind verschieden? ... eben, das beunruhigt mich!!!


----------



## oceano (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rudi23 am 19.06.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ... bei 4players kommt das Spiel nicht über einer 68er Wertung hinaus. Die Steuerung wird zwar bemängeln, aber mit einem "360-Pad" soll es ganz annehmbar sein. (igitt, ich mag keine Game-Pads!  )
> Dort wird auch an der Musik und den Dialoge arg rumgemeckert.
> 
> Eigenartig, dass sich die Bewertungen so stark unterscheiden ... man meint fast, es handle sich bei "4players" um ein anderes Spiel.
> ...




 4players hat ja auch schon Post von Atari bekommen....   

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/8282/1803943/Der_4P_Kommentar.html


Unbedingt Lesen!


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Atari schrieb:
			
		

> "Einzig denkbare Erklärung wäre, dass Ihr "Test" auf einer illegal downgeloadeten Version basiert."


Sehr geil. Da ist aber jemand beleidigt...


----------



## Feltman (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

tach erstmal, habe mir heute aitd gekauft, installiert, online registrierung durchgezogen. Nach 2 Intro filmchen kommt eine Art Ladebildschirm in dem unten rechts ein Symbol kreist. Das ist leider alles was ich von diesem Spiel bisher gesehen habe.....
Ganz toll. Bin schon dabei es neu zu installieren, na ja dauert ja bloß 52 Minuten, ca......
Lösungsvorschläge erbeten   Vielen Dank


----------



## Paul90 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich bin auch echt am Überlegen mir das Spiel zu holen, aber ich bin zweigeteilter Meinung... Wie siehts eigentlich mit der längst angekündigten Demo aus? Atari hat darüber auch schon seit Wochen kein Wort mehr verloren...


----------



## TheFranky007 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Find das sehr, sehr schwach was ATARI da abzieht! 

Bin aber der Meinung, dass das aus ATARI-Sicht durchaus auch fruchten wird, da sich andere Magazine jetzt überlegen, ob sie vielleicht doch das eine oder andere Auge zudrücken und ein paar Prozent besser bewerten...

Wenn ich das Game dann persönlich schlecht finde, darf ich das dann online posten, oder bekomme ich anschließend eine Unterlassungsklage?


----------



## tadL (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

LOL 80%

hattet ihr schiss das euch Atarai mit klagen droht wie 4players ?

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/kommentar/Spielkultur/1803943/58/index.html

bitte offizielle stellungnahme


----------



## Medeiros (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich habs mir heute gekauft und... ... ... Scheiße! Umtauschen kann ichs nicht mehr!
Das ganze Spiel basiert wirklich nur auf dem Trial & Error Prinzip, die Steuerung ist das Schlechteste, was ich seit langem gesehn habe und sowas wie ne Gänsehaut hatte ich bisher auch nur, weil meine Klimaanlage zu kalt eingestellt ist (jedenfalls bis zu dem Punkt bis zu dem ich bisher gespielt habe)...  darüber hinaus hats erstmal 4 Stunden gedauert, bis das Spiel lief (SecuRom sei Dank!)... 
Und dafür 55€ ??? 
Ich hatte mich echt auf dieses Spiel gefreut aber ich bin maßlos enttäuscht... Die 80% Wertung ist in meinen Augen maßlos übertrieben!

Ich hoffe, dass ein Patch erscheint, der die Steuerung verbessert, dann hätte ich sicherlich wieder Spaß dran.. Aber so frustrierts einfach nur!


----------



## patsche (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Medeiros am 19.06.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habs mir heute gekauft und... ... ... Scheiße! Umtauschen kann ichs nicht mehr!
> Das ganze Spiel basiert wirklich nur auf dem Trial & Error Prinzip, die Steuerung ist das Schlechteste,



das dass spiel mit maus und tastatur unspielbar ist hab ich auch schon im off forum gelesen, vor allem in hektischen situationen soll die steuerung zum haare ausreißen sein. 


atari empfiehlt dahei ein gamepad an den pc anzuschließen, unglaublich.
das finde ich ziemlich kacke, nicht jeder hat ein gamepad.


----------



## Burtchen (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				tadL am 19.06.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL 80%
> 
> hattet ihr schiss das euch Atarai mit klagen droht wie 4players ?
> 
> ...


Nein, hatten wir nicht.

Warum auch?

1. Wir haben einen Test auf Basis einer Testversion (Goldmaster) gemacht.

2. Wir haben uns an das (absolut übliche) Embargo mit Atari gehalten, ein übrigens in der Berichterstattung bemerkenswert gerne unter den Tisch gekehrter Fall.

Dazu nur kurz die Anmerkung: Ich habe schon mehrfach NDAs unterschrieben, die bei Bruch (= Veröffentlichung von Bildmaterial oder Informationen) mit deftigen Konventionalstrafen drohen.


----------



## Brummbaer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 19.06.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> das dass spiel mit maus und tastatur unspielbar ist hab ich auch schon im off forum gelesen, vor allem in hektischen situationen soll die steuerung zum haare ausreißen sein.
> 
> 
> atari empfiehlt dahei ein gamepad an den pc anzuschließen, unglaublich.
> das finde ich ziemlich kacke, nicht jeder hat ein gamepad.




jo geht mir nich anders, mittlerweile hab ich mich einigermassen dran gewöhnt, wenn die Cam gut steht oder in der Egoperspektive kann man es auch mit tastatur spielen   

jo und zum thema Gamepad, hahaha, selten so gelacht.
Schön sind alle Tasten konfiguriert nur die wichtigste, Angriff ist nich definiert und lässt sich auch mittels Gamepad nicht definieren.

Das Game meint dann nur alte Spielkonfig wiederherstellen und wenn mann ja macht, steht alles wieder auf Tastatur   

Also sicherlich kauf ich mir nich son Olles X-Box pad, sonst noch Wünsche ? 
Frag mich sowieso was so schwer dran ist, ne gescheite Config für son N00b Gamepad wie des Rumblepad 2 zu erstellen.
Ist mittlerweile nicht das erste Spiel wo Gamepads unterstützt, aber meisst eher des der Wix-Box.... Naja MS halt 

Greetz


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

der 4Players test gibt einem schon zu denken, und die dümmlichen Drohungen von Atari auch, in Verbindung mit einer offenbar grottigen Synchro, die wohl das ganze Spiel dadurch abwertet....würde mich interessieren, wie 4Players das Spiel in englisch bewerten würde.....vielleicht noch einen Kommentar eines pcg-Redis diesbezüglich? ist die wirklich so ein Stimmungskiller?

Mir scheint es jedenfalls angebracht, erstmal ne demo zu spielen bevor ich kaufe.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Brummbaer am 19.06.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mittlerweile nicht das erste Spiel wo Gamepads unterstützt, aber meisst eher des der Wix-Box.... Naja MS halt


Hast du es bald?
Mäßige mal ein bissle deine Ausdrucksweise, wir pflegen hier gemeinhin einen niveauvollen Umgang miteinander. Da braucht es solche Aussagen wie von dir nicht.

Außerdem, und das als persönliche Meinung, ist das XBox360 Pad über alle Zweifel erhaben. Es liegt gut in der Hand und es macht Spass damit zu spielen. Nenn mir objektive Gründe warum das Pad schlecht ist, und nicht so ein Schmarrn wie "Wix-Box, MS halt".

Danke.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 20.06.2008 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> der 4Players test gibt einem schon zu denken, und die dümmlichen Drohungen von Atari auch, in Verbindung mit einer offenbar grottigen Synchro, die wohl das ganze Spiel dadurch abwertet....würde mich interessieren, wie 4Players das Spiel in englisch bewerten würde.....vielleicht noch einen Kommentar eines pcg-Redis diesbezüglich? ist die wirklich so ein Stimmungskiller?
> 
> Mir scheint es jedenfalls angebracht, erstmal ne demo zu spielen bevor ich kaufe.


Zur Synchro äußere ich mich bereits in dem Test. Aber nochmal zusammengefasst: Ja, die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist durchwachsen. Das wäre auch in der Tat ein Problem und würde die Wertung deutlich nach unten ziehen, gäbe es nicht noch die englische Sprachausgabe - die ist nämlich sehr gut. Und da Alone in the Dark nunmal mehrere Sprachen anbietet, die man sogar jederzeit bequem im Hauptmenü umschalten kann, gibt's wegen der deutschen Sprachausgabe keinen Wertungsabzug. Mir fallen spontan eine Menge Spiele ein, die man abwerten müsste, wären sie nicht multilingual ... Half-Life 2, Mass Effect, Command & Conquer 3, Dreamfall - The Longest Journey, The Witcher, Sam & Max Season One, um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Mothman (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 20.06.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist durchwachsen. Das wäre auch in der Tat ein Problem und würde die Wertung deutlich nach unten ziehen, gäbe es nicht noch die englische Sprachausgabe - die ist nämlich sehr gut.


Aber ist die PCG nicht ein deutsches Spielemagazin auf dem deutsch-sprachigen  Markt?! Oder sieht die PCG sich als internationales Magazin? Man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein deutscher Käufer sich eine andere Sprache reinzieht, nur weil bei der Synchro geschlampt wurde. Wenn ich mir ein SPiel kaufe, bei dem Deutsch als mögliche Sprache steht, dann erwarte ich auch Deutsch. Und wenn ein Magazin für den deutschen Markt testet sollte es auch die Version testen, die für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen ist. Bei multilingualen Versionen sollte man dann eben auch die deutsche Sprache testen. Ich beherrsche zwar die englische Sprache in Wort und Schrift, aber da geht es mir dann ums Prinzip. Das ist jedenfalls meine bescheidene Meinung.

Diese Bemerkung aber bitte nur ganz allgemein verstehen. Zur AitD-Diskussion selber habich nichts beizutragen, da ich das Spiel (noch) nicht angetestet habe.


----------



## Goddess (20. Juni 2008)

Danke, für diesen Test. Er hat mich davor bewahrt, 65 Euro für die Limited Edition auszugeben. Ich denke das die Hauptgründe die für mich gegen einen Kauf sprechen folgende sind. Die Steuerung die, wenn ich es richtig verstehe auf Game-Pads' ausgelegt ist, die Sache mit den Spielständen, bei denen die Gefahr besteht das ich wieder vor einem schweren Boss-Gegner lande, die Action-Sequenzen mit dem Auto und die nicht abbrechbaren Zwischensequenzen. Als letztes könnte ich noch die angesetzten 12 Stunden nennen, tue ich aber nicht, da ich nicht einfach nur von Punkt A nach Punkt B laufe, hauptsache es geht weiter. Doch auch durch die Freiheit auf Entdeckungs-Tour in Central Park gehen zu können birgt das Problem, von zahlreichen Gegnern einfach überrannt zu werden, und damit neu beginnen zu müssen. Daher werde ich, wenn ich es überhaupt kaufe, eine Preissenkung abwarten und einen allfälligen Patch. Denn ich möchte das Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur spielen können, mit einem Game-Pad kann ich persönlich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 20.06.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 20.06.2008 09:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe die Argumentation, stimme ihr aber nicht zu. Aus einem simplen Grund: Es gab und gibt viele Spiele, die niemals auf Deutsch erschienen sind. Und das hat sich nie, wirklich nie auf irgendeine Wertung ausgewirkt. Wurde Doom 3 vielleicht schlecht bewertet, nur weil es keine deutsche Version gab? Oder Morrowind etwa, wo die deutsche Fassung erst wesentlich später erschien? Wird der Final-Fantasy-Reihe vorgeworfen, zumeist nur englische Sprachausgabe mit deutschen Untertiteln anzubieten? Die Antwort lautet: nein. 

Nun der Gedankengang: Wenn ein deutscher Publisher ein Spiel hierzulande auf den Markt bringt und schlechtere Wertungen aufgrund der deutschen Sprachausgabe einfährt - warum sollte er dann in Zukunft überhaupt noch eine deutsche Anpassung machen? Warum dann nicht einfach nur die englische Fassung hierzulande veröffentlichen, vielleicht mit deutschem Handbuch, so wie es bei Doom 3 der Fall war, und so keine Abwertung gefährden? 

Mein Standpunkt: Deutsche Sprachausgabe ist in sehr vielen Fällen schlechter als das englische Original. Nicht immer, aber sehr oft. Manchmal geraten deutsche Versionen so schlecht (zum Beispiel in Half-Life 2), dass sich mir die Ohren nach innen klappen. Atmosphärisch wäre das Spiel daher für mich total ruiniert - gäbe es nicht die englische Version, die netterweise gleich mitgeliefert wird. Und wenn ein Spiel multilingual erscheint, so wie es bei DVD-Filmen schon seit Urzeiten der Standard ist, warum sollte man das bei einem Spiel nicht auch würdigen und anerkennen? 

Natürlich ist es unsere Aufgabe als Redakteure, auf Mängel in der deutschen Sprachausgabe hinzuweisen - und deutlich zu machen, wenn eine englische Sprachversion mitgeliefert wird, die atmosphärisch der deutschen Fassung überlegen ist. Und das haben wir getan.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Juni 2008)

Goddess am 20.06.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für diesen Test. Er hat mich davor bewahrt, 65 Euro für die Limited Edition auszugeben. Ich denke das die Hauptgründe die für mich gegen einen Kauf sprechen folgende sind. Die Steuerung die, wenn ich es richtig verstehe auf Game-Pads' ausgelegt ist, die Sache mit den Spielständen, bei denen die Gefahr besteht das ich wieder vor einem schweren Boss-Gegner lande, die Action-Sequenzen mit dem Auto und die nicht abbrechbaren Zwischensequenzen. Als letztes könnte ich noch die angesetzten 12 Stunden nennen, tue ich aber nicht, da ich nicht einfach nur von Punkt A nach Punkt B laufe, hauptsache es geht weiter. Doch auch durch die Freiheit auf Entdeckungs-Tour in Central Park gehen zu können birgt das Problem, von zahlreichen Gegnern einfach überrannt zu werden, und damit neu beginnen zu müssen. Daher werde ich, wenn ich es überhaupt kaufe, eine Preissenkung abwarten und einen allfälligen Patch. Denn ich möchte das Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur spielen können, mit einem Game-Pad kann ich persönlich nichts anfangen.


Es ist mit Maus und Tastatur spielbar. Ich persönlich bevorzuge das Spielgefühl mit dem Gamepad. Aber mit Maus und Tastatur geht's auch. Beide Varianten sind nicht perfekt und haben ihre Tücken, daher muss man sich schon dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Mothman (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 20.06.2008 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist es unsere Aufgabe als Redakteure, auf Mängel in der deutschen Sprachausgabe hinzuweisen - und deutlich zu machen, wenn eine englische Sprachversion mitgeliefert wird, die atmosphärisch der deutschen Fassung überlegen ist. Und das haben wir getan.


Ok, wenn immer eindeutig darauf hingewiesen wird, welche Version/Sprache getestet wurde und klar gemacht wird, dass der Spieler mit der deutschen Sprachversion unter Umständen enttäuscht werden könnte, finde ich es in Ordnung.
Aber EIGENTLICH müsste man - sofern vorhanden natürlich nur - primär die Version für den deutschen Markt testen und nebenbei erwähnen, dass die englische Sprachausgabe um Längen besser ist. Also quasi andersrum...als Alternative. Die Fremdsprache als Alternative und die Landessprache als Standard. Der "normale" deutsche Gamer bevorzugt bestimmt immer noch seine eigene Sprache. Klar, wenn es keine deutsche Version gibt, kann man keine deutsche Version testen.   
Aber in den meisten Fällen gibt es doch - wenn man ehrlich ist - eine deutsche Version.

Keine Sorge, auch ich bin zufrieden mit den PCG-Tests. Aber ich finde es persönlich einfach logischer, für den deutschen Markt in erster Linie die deutschen Versionen zu testen. Auch wenn die in der Regel schlecher sind. Dann ist es eben so, dann sollte es auch so getestet werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Multilinguale Versionen sind echt ein wahrer segen. Wenn ein spiel nur eine synchro hat (ich glaub bei Halo3 auf der 360 is das der fall), verzichte ich lieber ganz drauf als mir die Atmo verhageln zu lassen. Englische sprache mit dt. Untertiteln wie bei Resident Evil sind aber auch ne recht gute (und billige) Lösung finde ich......da fällt mir mal wieder Bioshock auf, das hat wohl eine einmalig vorbildliche synchro, die teilweise sogar die englische üertrifft


----------



## Brummbaer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.06.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Brummbaer am 19.06.2008 23:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, 

Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, dachte nicht das sich da gleich jemand so drüber aufregt , sonst hätte ichs mir verkniffen. 



Kann schon sein , das in deinen Augen das Gamepad der X-BOX über alle Zweifel erhaben ist, weiss ich nicht, da ich Gamepads von Logitech bevorzuge.

Geht eher um das Thema das dies nicht das erste Spiel ist, das zwar Gamepadas unterstützt, aber eher das der X-Box360, teilweise können diese Spiele von vornerein erst garnichts oder nur über Umständen  was mit anderen Gampads anfangen, da frag ich mich halt warum   

Wo ist das problem ein Spiel zu kreieren und andere Gamepads mit einzubeziehen ?
Bei diesem Spiel wird zwar  mein Gamepad unterstützt, komischerweise ist es irgentwie nicht möglich die Tasten zu definieren, weil was bringen mir schön konfigurierte Tasten , wenn die wichtigste, die Angriffstaste fehlt, bzw. sich nicht konfigurieren lässt ?




Bis denne


----------



## sickBoy82 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Hi,

nachdem ich das Spiel nun auch selbst ein paar Stunden spielen konnte, muss ich an dieser Stelle mal meine Meinung zu einem eurer Kritikpunkte loswerden.

Ich rege mich jedesmal tierisch darüber auf wenn ein Speicherpunksystem pauschal schlecht ist und das Fehlen einer Quicksavefunktion automatisch ein Magel am Spiel darstellt. In den meisten Fällen ist Quicksave nichts weiter als ein Spannungskiller, denn ist die F6 Taste erst mal funktionstüchtig wird sie auch genutzt, leider. Ist es das Ziel eines Spiels beim Spieler Anspannung hervorzurufen, muss das Ableben der Spielfigur eine Strafe darstellen. Daher ja auch "Survival Horror", die Strafe fürs Ableben des digitalen alter Egos ist ein Spielzeitverlust und die Wiederholung. Ich will diese Strafe vermeiden, also streng ich mich an um möglichst nie zu sterben. Dieses Prinzip hat sich seit dem ersten Resident Evil nicht geändert, als man zur Abstellkammer mit der Schreibmaschine und dem rettenden ersten Hilfespray hinkte, mit schwitzigen Händen am Gamepad/Tastatur.

Half Life: F6, Gegner kommen unerwartet, Spieler überlebt mit 30% Leben, F8, Gegner kommt diesmal ohne Überraschung, Spieler überlebt mit 95%, man drückt F6. Oder 2 Raketen gegen einen Heli verschossen, lieber auf F8 gehauen als unter Beschuss zum nächsten Raketenwerfer du sprinten. Erst Halo und später Crysis haben es mit dem schnell regenerierdenden Leben und Schilden richtig gemacht: überlebt ist überlebt, keine Notwendigkeit noch mal zu laden. 

Der Mangel an Strafe macht das Spielerleben wertlos, gute Beispiele sind Prey und Bioshock, es ist egal wie häufig man an einem Big Daddy stirbt, man kommt einfach wieder aus dem Regenerator schießt ein paar mal drauf, stirbt, kommt wieder usw. Far Cry ohne Quicksavepatch war sehr intensiv, eben weil man Abschnitte am Stück schaffen musste und nicht nach jeden Gegner sicher durfte.

Es ist also genreunabhängig, aber gerade im Horrorsegment und in dieses fällt Alone in the Dark ja, sind automatische Rücksetzpunkte immer sinvoller als eine Quicksavemöglichkeit. Man stelle sich mal Resident Evil 4 vor, wenn man während des Versteckspiels mit den Dorfbewohnern oder bei der Hüttenbelagerung frei speichern könnte, es wäre nicht mal ansatzweise so nervenaufreibend. Lasst den Machern dieser Spiele doch so viel Entscheidungsfreiheit zu sagen: Okay diesen Abschnitt (ein Lager in Far Cry, eine Klettereinlage in Alone in the Dark, eine Geschicklickleitspassage in Tomb Raider Legend) muss der Spieler am Stück schaffen. Es gibt schlecht gesetzte Speicherpunkte, dies ist kritikwürdig, aber dieses pauschale: "Speicherpunkte ist was für Konolen, PC-Spieler sind besseres gewohnt" argumentieren ist meist ziemlich daneben. Vielen Spielen tut das Fehlen einer Schnellspeicherfunktion besser als ihr Integration und ich bin überrascht, das diese Meinung bei euren Testern (außer bei Angar Steidle, wie bei den Action-Momenten zu lesen) nicht weiter verbreitet ist, schließlich müsstet ihr doch auch sehen, dass ein intensiveres Spielerlebniss mit mehr Spielspass einhergeht und eben Quicksave-Quickload den Spieler aus der Atmossphäre reißen.


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

@sickBoy82:
Siehe dazu in der aktuellen PCGames den Kommentar von Thomas Weiß. Spiegelt so ziemlich genau das wieder: 
Quicksave ist SPannungskiller mit Suchtgefahr.


----------



## BERLINOne (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Lieber @Felix Schütz  !

Ich muss hier leider etwas anmerken...da es für mich nicht zu begreifen ist wie diese Bewertung zustande kommt!
Ich bin geneigt Einer Aussage auf 4players.de glauben zu schenken (die im Forum zusammenkam als Antwort des Artikels von  Jörg Luibl Chefredakteur bei 4players.de von Seiten eines Lj. Users) 

Zitat:

"übrigens... der Testbericht der PC Games ist spassig.. im Grunde werden Atmosphäre, Cutscenes, Grafik, Story und Dialoge gelobt. Na na na, ein Schelm wer da Böses denkt."  !!!

Kann es mir IRGENDJEMAND übel wenn ich geneigt bin BÖSES ZU DENKEN? Das hier keine "Wertung" aus ihnen spricht sondern ...na sie wissen schon davon muss ausgegangen werden....!
Was hat sie bloss geritten so offensischtlich Partei für Atari zu ergreifen....Angst vor Arpeitsplatzverlust ?
Ich habe keine Worte !
Wenn mittlerweile nun schon Europaweit mehrere Magazine (zbsp. ein Onlinemagazin wie 4players.de) zu katastrophalen Wertungen kommen und Atari etwa,deswegen auch schon mit Justitia droht..wie kommen sie auf 80% ?


Was auch immer ihre Gründe waren entweder haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht oder das "Zweite" trifft zu...das wäre einfach schändlich und zwar so sehr das man es nicht einmal aussprechen möchte !

Es ist einfach nicht zu glauben .

BERLINOne

PS: ich bin gerne bereit wenn verlangt einen Berg von Links anzugeben um die von mir gemachten Angaben zu untermauern...etwa das mitllerweile mehrere Europäische O.M. dieses Spiel in Grund und boden gewertet haben...zu recht finde ich.


----------



## sickBoy82 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BERLINOne am 23.06.2008 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber @Felix Schütz  !
> Was auch immer ihre Gründe waren entweder haben sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht oder das "Zweite" trifft zu...das wäre einfach schändlich und zwar so sehr das man es nicht einmal aussprechen möchte !
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht zu glauben .
> ...



Das soll heissen, das eine Meinung welche sich von deiner unterscheided automatisch durch illegitime Methoden zustande gekommen sein muss. Ich persönlich würde auch deutlich unter 80 werten,  was aber nicht automatisch heisst, der PC Games Test ist gekauft wie du hier zu suggeriren versuchst. Viele Tests klingen plausibel, auch wenn sie zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen, in wieweit man Sachen wie optische Unterschiede zwischen Coverartwork und Ingame-Spielfigur in einem Test zum Spiel breitreten muss sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BERLINOne am 23.06.2008 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich bin gerne bereit wenn verlangt einen Berg von Links anzugeben um die von mir gemachten Angaben zu untermauern...


Ich hab da eine einfache und simple Frage an dich:

Hast du Alone in the Dark bereits selbst gespielt?

Sicherlich ist, was man so hört, die deutsche Sprachausgabe echt bescheiden. Glück im Unglück, dass man im Menü selbst die Sprache verändern kann & das Original, sprich Englisch, hört sich wirklich gut an. Des Weiteren bietet AitD eine gute ( manchmal sogar sehr gute Inzenierung ) der Geschichte, ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was 4Players, als Beispiel, hier bemängelt. Dieser Kritikpunkt wird ja auch in ihrem Review nur minimal bzw. garnicht genauer Erklärt. Es wird einfach im Fazit als Contra erwähnt. Punkt.

Ich find es immer interessant, wenn jemand zig Links zu irgendwelchen Wertungen parat hat, aber sich selbst noch nie eine eigene Meinung zu diesem Spiel gebildet hat. Was die meisten Leute vergessen: Menschen testen diese Spiele. 

Ich finde, man kann die 80% von AitD schon vergeben, und ob nun jemand 75, 77 oder 80% vergibt ist mMn echt: egal. Man sollte sich nicht an Wertungen aufhängen, sondern lieber die Texte (!) lesen und sich an Hand dieser seine Meinung bilden. So "urteilt" z.B. die c't seit Jahren. Es gibt einen Text mit Fakten und eine Tabelle zur Übersicht. Das wars. Die Meinung muss sich jeder selbst bilden auf Grund seiner Prioritäten.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2008 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> So "urteilt" z.B. die c't seit Jahren. Es gibt einen Text mit Fakten und eine Tabelle zur Übersicht. Das wars.



nö. das wars eigentlich nicht.
denn in besagter _tabelle_ tauchen ebenso diverse einzelbewertungen für grafik/ sound etc. und auch eine "dauerspass"-wertung auf.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2008 08:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch das wars. Über den Inhalt der Tabelle hatte ich mich nicht geäußert. Die c't vergibt keine Kaufempfehlungen oder benennt einen _ersten Platz_. Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch das wars. Über den Inhalt der Tabelle hatte ich mich nicht geäußert.



 



> Die c't vergibt keine Kaufempfehlungen oder benennt einen _ersten Platz_. Das meinte ich damit.



wortklauberei.
eine (spass-) bewertung von ++ in der c`t ist natürlich ebenso eine kaufempfehlung wie 85+% bei pcgames und konsorten.
die c`t vergibt keinen hitstern oder ähnliches, ansonsten unterscheidet sich ein spieletest -zumindest was die form angeht- nicht wesentlich von dem eines rein darauf spezialisierten magazins.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.06.2008 09:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du mich nicht verstehen?
Ich bezog mich ursprünglich, als ich von der c't angefangen hab, nicht auf Spieletests sondern eher die allgemeine Praxis, wie die c't ihre Artikel erstellt. Das natürlich bestimmte Dinge, um jetzt mal bei den Spielen zu bleiben, in irgendeiner Art & Weise gekennzeichnet werden muss bzw. sollte, nämlich durch die besagte ( ) oder (+) oder (+)(+) ist ja in Ordnung. 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich jetzt nicht warum du dich hier an der Tabelle hochziehst?

Die eigentliche Wertung zu Produkten ist und bleibt der Text, den der Redakteur verfasst.
Hier werden Dinge genannt die besonders toll sind, aber auch Dinge genannt, die man hätte besser machen können. Als Beispiel einfach mal den FullHD LCD Testbericht in der letzten c't. Natürlich hatten Sony, Panasonic & Philips bei Bildqualität ein (+)(+), trotzdem gibt es hier Unterschiede, und die entnimmt man dem Text.

Um jetzt mal den Kreis zur PCG zu schließen: ich könnte damit leben das die PCG keine (!) prozentualen Wertungen mehr vergibt, sondern auf zwei bis drei Seiten einfach die Vorzüge des Spieles darstellt und das, was in ihren Augen negativ ist. Sowas würde mir reichen als solche, pardon, dämlichen Prozentwertungen und obskuren Motivationskurven die eh keiner Versteht.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 23.06.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich jetzt nicht warum du dich hier an der Tabelle hochziehst?



ich ziehe mich an gar nix hoch.
ich habe dich nur berichtigt bzw ergänzt.   
(übrigens sprach ich, auch die c´t betreffend, nur von reinen spieletests und nicht von hardware- revisionen)



> Um jetzt mal den Kreis zur PCG zu schließen: ich könnte damit leben das die PCG keine (!) prozentualen Wertungen mehr vergibt, sondern auf zwei bis drei Seiten einfach die Vorzüge des Spieles darstellt und das, was in ihren Augen negativ ist. Sowas würde mir reichen als solche, pardon, dämlichen Prozentwertungen und obskuren Motivationskurven die eh keiner Versteht.



uneingeschränkte zustimmung.
allerdings ist eine abkehr von den %- wertungen ganz offensichtlich nicht massentauglich, zumindest nach meinung der verantwortlichen.

wir hatten übrigens kürzlich (beim _so blonde_ test, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) eine diskussion zum thema "obskure motivationskurve".
übrigens wollte sich herr burtchen dort noch mal zur problematik zu äussern: passiert ist das, meines wissens nach, bis heute nicht....


----------



## Burtchen (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten übrigens kürzlich (beim _so blonde_ test, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) eine diskussion zum thema "obskure motivationskurve".
> übrigens wollte sich herr burtchen dort noch mal zur problematik zu äussern: passiert ist das, meines wissens nach, bis heute nicht....


Ich hab mir den Thread gerade durchgelesen und konnte da kein Posting von mir finden  :-o


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BERLINOne am 23.06.2008 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es mir IRGENDJEMAND übel wenn ich geneigt bin BÖSES ZU DENKEN? Das hier keine "Wertung" aus ihnen spricht sondern ...na sie wissen schon davon muss ausgegangen werden....!
> Was hat sie bloss geritten so offensischtlich Partei für Atari zu ergreifen....Angst vor Arpeitsplatzverlust ?
> Ich habe keine Worte !
> Wenn mittlerweile nun schon Europaweit mehrere Magazine (zbsp. ein Onlinemagazin wie 4players.de) zu katastrophalen Wertungen kommen und Atari etwa,deswegen auch schon mit Justitia droht..wie kommen sie auf 80% ?



http://www.pcgamesdatabase.de/gameinfo.php?game_id=1914&cat=zit

75% im Schnitt von 7 Reviews

Da müsste man sich nach deiner Logik fragen wer jetzt die wertungen der 30% fraktion aus Norwegen gekauft hat. Vielleicht die Konkurrenz die besser darstehen will?
Oder werden immer nur gute Wertungen gekauft?

Oder aber, dazu tendiere ich, Wertungen sind subjektiv, jeder bewertet Schwachpunkte und Stärken unterschiedlich stark und gelang demnach bei der Auswertung auch zu anderen Ergebnissen!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 23.06.2008 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.06.2008 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt.
war nicht der _so blonde_-, sondern der _treasure island_- test. 
mea culpa.   

Ganz im Ernst: Nalis Kommentar etc. schau' ich mir mal nach der aktuellen Produktion an, sonst hab' ich wirklich nicht die Zeit, angemessen zu antworten.


----------



## HanFred (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt.
> war nicht der _so blonde_-, sondern der _treasure island_- test.
> mea culpa.
> 
> Ganz im Ernst: Nalis Kommentar etc. schau' ich mir mal nach der aktuellen Produktion an, sonst hab' ich wirklich nicht die Zeit, angemessen zu antworten.


wieso verlinkst du immer noch auf seiten, wenn man auch direkt auf das posting verlinken könnte?
da man hier die anzahl postings pro seite verschieden einstellen kann, führt der link bei mir auf eine leere seite.

so macht man das:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=6557096&mid=6580580#6580580


----------



## specialist76 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 23.06.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BERLINOne am 23.06.2008 05:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/agreed.

Und ich bin fast geneigt dem anzufügen, dass in diesem Fall gerade die übertrieben schlechten Wertungen (sh. 4p) argumentativ wesentlich dünner daherkommen, als die besseren (GS, PcG). 

Man sehe sich einen Jörg an, der es schafft, seitenweise über Coverartworks und schlechte Synchro zu jammern, die guten Punkte in wenigen Sätzen abzuhandeln und am Ende bei 68% aufzuschlagen. Ohne Worte..

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich trauriger finde. Dass sich Publisher wegen sowohl in ihrer Wertung als auch in ihrer handwerklichen Machart "unterirdischer" Tests offenbar ohne Schmerzempfinden in für sie vollkommen imageschädlichen Rechtsdrohgebärden ergehen - oder dass sich vornehmlich "selbstlose" und "seriöse" Chefredakteure von bekannten Onlinemagazinen wahrscheinlich diebisch-grinsend auf die kolumnenbefeuerte PR-Schlammschlacht einlassen und sich dabei noch höhnisch  "Pressefreiheit" und "seriösen Journalismus" in die Fahnen schreiben - wohlwissend, dass GENAU DAS ihre Clickrates und damit ihren Umsatz massiv steigert. 4P war schon immer bewußt ein wenig kritischer und provokanter, und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ihnen Atari da unwissentlich einen richtigen Joker serviert hat, den die jetzt nur zu gerne ausspielen. 

Und wenn dann noch solche hirnverbrannten Forentrolle wie dieses Exemplar hier in den anderen Foren herumziehen, das 4P-Dogma nachplappern und sich als Werbeschäfchen für die gute 4p-Sache einspannen lassen, frage ich mich halt echt, wer gewonnen hat. 

Der Leser, der eigentlich nur sachdienlich und möglichst zumindest näherungsweise objektiv über seinen potentiellen Kaufentscheid informiert werden will? Wohl eher nicht.

Falls das bisher nicht deutlich geworden sein sollte: Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden. 

Wenn es nach mir geht, gehören gewisse Atari-PR-Bevollmächtige und Rechtsverdreher_ [edit*]_ und ganz bestimmte Chefredakteure mit mittlerweile wahrscheinlich vegoldeten Märtyrerhintern feierlich auf den Mond getreten. 

Alone ist ein schönes Spiel, das ich seit ein paar Tagen trotz ärgerlicher Steuerung mit großer Begeisterung spiele, und das hat diesen hanebüchenen, haarsträubenden Trouble drumherum nicht verdient. 



			
				BERLINOne am 23.06.2008 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Worte !



Tja, besser wärs gewesen...  


*_edit: Geht aber nicht nach dir und ist in dem Fall wohl auch besser so.
Bitte in Zukunft nicht ganz so drastisch formulieren, danke._


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.06.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso verlinkst du immer noch auf seiten, wenn man auch direkt auf das posting verlinken könnte?




ich gelobe hiermit besserung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.06.2008 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du musst dich nicht entschuldigen.


----------



## Burtchen (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.06.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 23.06.2008 10:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab' jetzt mal geantwortet


----------



## VoodooShark (25. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Von der Grafik und dem spielerischen her find ich es gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber verdammt nochmal muss die Steuerung so was von schlecht umgesetzt sein? Liegt das an dem "Games for Windows" System? Das Menu sieht aus als hätte ich mir das Game anstatt für PC für die 360 gekauft. Genau das gleiche ist mir bei Kane&Lynch aufgefallen. Wobei die Steuerung da OK war nur die typischen X-Box Symbole. Nächste mal überleg ich mir einmal mehr ob ich mir ein Spiel lieber doch für meine PS3 kaufe. 

Kann auch sein das ich mich zu sehr darüber aufrege, ich werd mal mein Logitech Rumble 2 anschließen, könnte ja damit besser laufen. Oder hätte ich mir lieber den X-Box Controller für PC kaufen sollen?


----------



## Gopa (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab den X Box Controller, bin sehr zufrieden, hab dafür 50 ausgegeben. Kann ich  nur emfehlen, ist der beste den ich je in den händen gehalten hab


----------



## tinok (4. August 2008)

*AW:*

kann mir jemand helfen?Kann alone in the dark nicht mit dem 360 pad spielen.reagiert gar nicht trotz aktuellem treiber und soweiter??


----------

